# Tortoise opening and closing mouth?



## Cutva (Jan 26, 2014)

He was sitting there opening and closing his mouth. Is he ok or is there a good chance he is sick.


----------



## wellington (Jan 26, 2014)

*RE: Tortoise opening and closeting mouth?*

Could he possibly have something stuck in his mouth? Try and see if you can see anything. I would also give him a warm soak. Maybe he will drink some water and it will wash down whatever might be bothering him.


----------



## Cutva (Jan 26, 2014)

Ok I will thank you!


----------



## stinax182 (Jan 26, 2014)

I've caught my tort stretching her jaw from time to time after a yawn. if your tort continues to eat and not have any weird breathing noises i think she's good.


----------



## LR72 (Sunday at 5:46 AM)

stinax182 said:


> I've caught my tort stretching her jaw from time to time after a yawn. if your tort continues to eat and not have any weird breathing noises i think she's good.


Okay, thank you


----------

